# Programmers from EFI brute fit EFI TeRyx?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone know if Programmers from EFI brute fit EFI TeRyx? Same motor should all be same electronics too... I would think anyway.

Was hoping to find a slightly used one to save some $$$$$$$


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, they are swappable. In fact, the MSD is not really marketed for the brute force. It was originally designed for the Teryx, and fortunately the brutes and teryxs share the same ECU plugs. I might have one for sale if I decide to sell my Brute...just not 100% sure yet. Didn't think I'd like this T4 enough to make me want to sell the Brute, but I'm getting there.

BTW- I'm not sure about other programmers. Just the MSD.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok cool Well if you decide to sell and want to make me a good deal holla.  Unless you're gonna put it on your Rex that is... lol


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll let you know. I wish it would work on mine, but the T4s have a different ECU. MSD doesn't make one for it yet.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I was thinking that the plug were different but maybe not. Maybe someone else can chime in


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yeap the msd will swap out with a teryx and a brute the plugs r the same but the the ecu will not inter-change between the 2. ive used my msd on both my brute and teryx


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah the msd FI charge is made for the Teryx but works on brutes. I got mine but haven't installed it yet. the brute is in storage 4 hours away . Two more weeks and I can see how it runs w it
.



.

Overtime!!!! 
Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MSD's are rich mans programmer... lol. Man they are high!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> MSD's are rich mans programmer... lol. Man they are high!


MSD in general has a high price, doesn't matter if its for a car, truck, boat, or ATV. BUT they work and work great. Never seen anyone ever have an MSD ignition fail. Well worth it to me to know you bought a solid product that will last. I won't run any other kind of ignition system on any of my stuff. Got two different bogging trucks with MSD and if I ever go to an EFI brute that will be one of the very first things I buy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe I can find a used one for a better deal.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Well worth it Polaris. I ran mine in deep water and never had trouble with it


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ x2 dont have mine in any kinda case or nothing and it stays under water seems to be sealed up well from the factory.. they are expensive but worth it imo like No_Substitue_For_A_Brute msd is a proven name ya get what ya pay for


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I tried to talk someone out of theirs this weekend but no luck lol... I didnt take his snorks I didnt really like them, but when he said whats this (MSD) I said, oh that things a horrible piece of junk you really should just let me have it.... lol He wasnt buying it.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

P425, Try looking at ATVgalaxy on Ebay. They sell all kinds of Brute bolt-on add-ons. I got mine for $300:bigok: a while back when they were $380+ and that was a year or 2 ago. The only think about them is that maps are completely blank, unlike VFJ's which come with many pre-set tunes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i got mine from atv galaxy best price i've found but like tx said they come blank so if you know how to tune them or know someone thats great but if not i recommend vfj cuz he'll put a few maps on it for ya so you dont have to worry about anything just plug and go


----------

